# 2009 Close-Out Deals? Specialized?



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

Please help a fellow rider out ...

Let me start with short version and get into details below. Long story short, I'm looking for a road bike. Based on my research and test rides, a 56cm Specialized Roubaix would be ideal. I'm trying with all my might to find a 2009 left-over as my budget is tight and I simply can't afford a 2010 model. I'm okay with the base model - 105 components and a compact crank are perfect. Even so, the $2100 price tag on the 2010 base model is too high. I've seen 2009 close-outs as low as $1250 for the 2009 Roubaix base model, but I haven't found one in my size.

I know the folks on this board frequent a wide variety of LBSs and we all like to look at bikes. So my question is this: do any of you know of Specialized dealers in Southern California that have a left-over 2009 (or even 2008) 56cm Specialized Roubaix? If so, could you point me in the right direction, either as a reply to this post or via PM if you'd feel more comfortable. If it makes a difference, I'd also be willing to consider a used option if you happen to know of any (keeping in mind I've been all over CL and eBay for a few weeks now with no luck). I know it's a bit of a long shot, but I really want to get back on the bike and could use some help ... more details below for those of you who are interested. For what it's worth, I'm willing to drive just about anywhere in SoCal to make the purchase and I'm more than willing to compensate anyone who helps with beer (your choice, of course).  


The back story is that I used to post here a lot more often and ride all the time. In the past, I had the pleasure of owning multiple road bikes. Feel free to look at some of my old posts for photos. Unfortunately, I ran into some health issues and ended up selling my bikes to help cover medical bills. Sprinkle in some medical bills for my baby girl and the less than ideal economic climate we're all dealing with and the bottom line is that when I couldn't ride, selling the bikes made the most sense. Trust me, it pains me that they're gone, especially now that I can ride again.

As I mentioned, I had some health issues. Injury and illness kept me off the bike for the past 18 to 24 months and the bottom line is that I got lazy and complacent. My weight went way up ... 170 pounds turned into nearly 230. On January 6, just over two months ago, I decided enough was enough. I started working to get back in shape. In the two months since, I've lost over 35 pounds and more than doubled the strength in my bum knee. I'm down to 190 pounds and while I probably have another 15 to go, I feel great and I'm truly back on the right path.

By building my fitness level and strength, I'm ready to get back on the bike. I'm all about setting goals and to that end I've set my sights on my first century ride ... I would love to complete one this fall or winter (maybe the Tour de Palm Springs). Of course I need a bike to do that. I'm looking now and have a pretty good idea what I want, but my limited budget is definitely holding me back. Unfortunately, I can't turn $1250 into $2500 in the blink of an eye, so I'm stuck waiting for the right deal to come along. As we all know, patience is a virtue and in my case it's lacking. 

I found some great close-out deals at places like Rock N Road and Surf City Cyclery in Orange County, but they didn't have the right size. PV bikes up in Palos Verdes had the perfect bike listed in my size, but it ends up it had already been sold. I've been checking out Specialized dealer websites and calling around as much as I can, but it's a bit like trying to find a needle in a hay stack. I figured I'd have as much luck with a post like this, if not more. Hey, I've got nothing to lose (except some more weight).

If anyone has any leads, I'd definitely appreciate it. For what it's worth, I'm willing to consider other options. I've owned Specialized Tarmacs in the past and would probably enjoy one of those if I could get one in the same price range. Other brands are okay, too, although I'm not sure about sizes. I'd guess I'm a 55cm or 56cm in most brands. A carbon frame is ideal, especially as I get older ... the carbon really seems to soak up the rough stuff and keep my body happy. My preference is toward a new bike because I get a warranty and peace of mind, but I know that used bikes offer great bang for the buck, so I have been looking in that arena, too. At the end of the day, my budget is pretty set at $1250 and in a perfect world, that would include a set of pedals.

Thanks in advance to anyone that is able to provide any help. I promise I'll update this thread if and when I get a bike (including photos ... everyone loves photos). Thanks for reading and trying to help a guy get back in shape and back on the bike!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Cycle World in Northridge carries Specialized. I don't know if they have any leftovers but you can give them a try.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

If you're interested, I have a brand new in the box 2009 s-works SL 2 size 56 team geometry frameset. I got it in november at a good closeout price from a neighbor who is a spec dealer. however, the team I race on has since signed a sponsorship deal with another brand, so it has sat in the box. PM me if you want it, I'll just pass on the price I paid for it.


----------



## whateveronfire (Sep 27, 2005)

Try Wheel World (Culver City and Woodland Hills), too. They're showing your size in a Roubaix Elite (which is more money than you want to spend).

http://wheelworld.com/product/specialized-2009-roubaix-elite-compact-48691-1.htm

I second Sogno's rec on the Northridge shop. They have a pretty big stock and often sit on older bikes.

Oh, I may have just found one for you. VeloPasadena says they have a 56 '09 Comp for $1444.

http://velopasadena.com/product/09-specialized-roubaix-compact-48674-1.htm

They also say they have an Elite in the same size for $1699

http://velopasadena.com/product/09-specialized-roubaix-elite-compact-48691-1.htm

Good luck!


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

*Got It!*

Just a quick note to say that I got the bike (2009 Roubaix Compact, 56cm) at Velo Pasadena over the weekend. Staff was great to work with and the final deal was amazing. I'd rather not post dollars and cents on the web, but I got the bike, upgraded tires, two cages, pedals, and shoes for way less than most places are selling just the bike. They even included a lengthy fit session. I am impressed in every possible way.

I am absolutely thrilled with the bike and can't wait to start logging some serious miles.

Thanks for the help!

Brian


----------



## whateveronfire (Sep 27, 2005)

BrianT said:


> Just a quick note to say that I got the bike (2009 Roubaix Compact, 56cm) at Velo Pasadena over the weekend.
> Brian


Congrats! :thumbsup: 

Did I point you there, or were you already on your way?


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

www.incycle.com is having a sale this weekend and some good deals, you might want to check them out or give them a call first.

Oh never mind you got a bike now.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Incycle is a pretty cool place to go but if you're in OC, the only ones near you are the San Dimas location and the Chino location- I live right around the corner from the Chino store. BTW, you are aware that there are a few Rock N Road bike shops in Orange County aren't you? Also, Orange Cycle sells Specialized. They might have some leftovers. The hard part is goinfg to be finding a 56 cm. IT seems that 52-56 cm are the most popular frame sizes for any bike. Shops may stock more of them than any other but they sell like hotcakes too. Good luck.


----------

